
The new .com for Geeks - grobmeier
http://www.grobmeier.de/the-new-com-for-geeks-14022013.html
======
mehrzad
The only good thing about not using .com is that the US government doesn't
control it (or so I've heard).

~~~
yen223
The downside, of course, is that someone else controls it - .ly comes to mind.

~~~
mehrzad
.is is good though.

------
keidian
Except both of those tlds are a lot more expensive than a .com and as the
article notes, do NOT register with the general public. So if you have the
money to spend on a vanity domain that you don't need to have "regular" people
remember, it is an option.

------
DigitalSea
Being a serial ideas man, I'm always coming up with different things and am
always purchasing domain names that I don't really use more than once merely
for experiments in hopes of them being the next big thing. The cost of
registering these new popular domain names is sometimes astronomical compare
the cost of an .io, .fm or .tv domain to the cost of a .com or .net. Just come
up with an even more unique .com if you want to register a domain.

------
duskwuff
Does the world really need a TLD "for geeks"?

This feels like a money grab to me, and £60 ($93 US) to register a domain is a
pretty steep premium.

~~~
bdcravens
Of course it's a money grab. So are .ly domains, which are over $100 USD. That
doesn't stop every other startup from buying them however.

------
bdcravens
.io does have some good names available, though it's pricey. billy dot io was
my little splurge (but is just an alias to my full name dot com)

